# 5 more days before we see the new 50-inch Roku-ready LED TV by Westinghouse



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Westinghouse will be launching a 50-inch LED TV on June 26th which includes a slot for the Roku streaming stick. This tiny Roku device converts a basic TV into a SMART TV by creating a gateway to Internet and network available multimedia content including photos, movies, TV shows, music, video games and more.








I spoke of MHL technology on Wednesday, well this TV boasts a Mobile High-Definition Link (MHL or MHDL) enabled HDMI port which allows it to support the Roku stick out of the box. Among other activities, users will be able to watch High Definition television (streams up to 1080p HD) ported from the Internet. All this without the need for a set-top box, just a small stick about the size of a typical USB Flash Drive.

The Roku stick, similar in feature-set to the line of Roku set-top boxes, eliminates the clutter of extra boxes and gadgets attached to the TV. However, very few sets have the port necessary for it's use. Other than the upcoming Westinghouse LED TV, few other TV makers have added the port. Hitachi and Best Buy's Insignia are examples of those that have.

*Stream TV content wirelessly*

The stick, once plugged in, can pick up the Wi-Fi (dual-band, Wi-Fi b/g/n compatible with WEP, WPA and WPA2 support) signal from the home network and then via the installed apps can open the user up to content from the likes of Hulu Plus, Netflix, Amazon, Pandora, and more (subscriptions required for some services).

"Westinghouse Digital believes that there is a tremendous future in the connected TV market, but we must protect the consumer against obsolescence," said Rey Roque, a Westinghouse senior vice president. "The American public is getting very tired of buying all kinds of new technology built into Smart TVs only to discover that the features are outdated two years from now. With the Roku Streaming Stick, consumers can access our 700 channels in an easily upgradeable platform. They no longer have to spend hundreds of extra dollars to get the latest HDTV with streaming options."

Pricing for the TV set has not yet been revealed by the company, but Roku sticks are available (check Amazon) for $100 or less.

_Source:_ www.tvpredictions.com


----------

